# Heritage Semi-Flex Nib Review



## gerryr (Jan 28, 2008)

When Lou (DCBluesman) announced that he had semi-flex steel nibs in medium and fine as an alternate to the kit nibs, I bought 40 of them.  These were made to his specifications so I expected they would be better and more consistent than the kit nibs.  

The nib design is extremely attractive.  No more â€œIridium Point Germanyâ€ or â€œDayacomâ€ on the nib.  There is a nice floral design on the edge of the tines and a quill pen and ink well centered on the nib.  The twoâ€“tone nib is slightly different from the Heritage 18K nibs because the logo is silver colored, adding a nice touch.

Iâ€™ve been writing with a fine mounted in a PSI Apollo Elite for a while now and can honestly state that I am extremely pleased with how it writes.  It puts down a very consistent line and is not the least bit scratchy, without any tuning.  The line is neither too wet nor too dry, at least for me.

I have a Lamy Safari fountain pen and, for steel nibs, itâ€™s the standard against which all other steel nibs are measured.  I can leave it capped and unused for several days and it will still write immediately.  The kit nibs donâ€™t compare favorably to the Lamy.  As a test for the Heritage semi-flex nib, I used it Saturday morning and put it away.  I was off skiing in a PSIA clinic all day on Sunday so there wasnâ€™t much need for it.  Today I tried it and it wrote immediately with no hesitation.  Is it as good as the Lamy?  Thatâ€™s a hard question to answer and my answer will obviously be only my opinion.  But, my opinion is that it is very comparable to the Lamy.  If I could get both nibs into the same pen chassis so I could test them blind-folded, I donâ€™t know that I would be able to tell the difference in how they feel on the paper.

Iâ€™m so convinced of the superiority of these nibs over the kit nibs that I will be replacing every kit nib with one of these, unless the customer wants a solid gold nib.

Here's a picture of the nibs in case you haven't already seen it.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gerry, thanks for sharing this review.  I am just ordering fountain pen items and I think this will be a nice addition to what I have for sale.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 28, 2008)

Gerry - Thanks for the review of the nibs.  It's always nice to hear that someone else thinks highly of your product.  And to those of you out there who have also tried them, please let me know your thoughts, either in private or here on the forum.  FYI, my post in the Most Valued Vendor forum contains a list of kits that pen makers (other than me) have successfully used the nibs with.  As I hear of more successes, I will update the list.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know much about fountain pens yet, but I really like how clean and elegant those look.

Makes me want to get my snob on. hehe

Shoot, am I going to get in trouble for 'hehe'ing in this high-falootin' joint? []


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 29, 2008)

Gerry, thanks for taking the time for this review.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice one Gerry It's great when we feel we can advocate a product or supplier, especially when it is one of our own members. 

I must admit that those nibs do look damn smart. One day I'll have a go making a FP and try one of them.


----------

